# Nissan CVT warranty issue- mURANO2006



## jjmurano (May 20, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I own a Murano 2006, bought it recently in Kuwait.
The car CVT has problem and I found to change it I should pay about 1600USD. As Nissan has CVT extended program for some NIssan cars including mine, I contacted Nissan in Kuwait.
They said as the car is not registered in their registry! they are not responsible.The representative metal logo is on the back of the car though!
I also contacted Nissan north America and they provided me with Nissan Kuwait number.They said based on VIN number the car was not registered in north America.
Based on CVT program I only need to be the owner and for CVT repairs, replacements or related towing, to 10 years/120,000 miles, whichever comes first. the mileage in my car is 185,000km.
I appreciate if some one can help.
Best,
Jamal


----------

